

Dissertations on His Dudeness... (Big Lebowski) - d4ft
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/12/30/books/30lebowski.html

======
d4ft
After all the talk about what hacker news really is, I hesitated to post this.
But, I really enjoyed the article so I figured that's at least one hacker who
thinks this is interesting news, and maybe one is enough. So enjoy, or not!

~~~
MikeCapone
I thought the NYT article wasn't very interesting, so I won't upvote the OP,
but I must point out that I'm part of the Lebowski cult and I appreciate the
intend in posting this.

~~~
viraptor
Same. But if anyone wants to see more Dude-oriented information, here's a good
starting point: <http://dudeism.com/> Follow the `links` section to find
everything from bowling Jesus action figures to quite serious texts on
Buddhism.

------
madair
Totally pwned by the money quote:

 _He and his co-editor "immediately cut out all the papers celebrating the
Dude as a hippie hero in a postmodern landscape." That’s a sober choice.
Admirers of the Dude are already dangerously close to becoming Internet-age
versions of Parrotheads, the weekend-warrior Jimmy Buffett fans who tip back
margaritas -- and embarrass their children -- while wearing flip-flops, board
shorts, Hawaiian shirts and coconut bras._

